# Nikon D40



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Just bought a Nikon D40 off ebay for $157. from Henry's ebay store
Came with a 3 year used camera warranty from Henry's, Only has 1100 actuations.

Body is in near mint condition, Just a few smudges, But no scratches.
I've been wanting a second camera to use for quick shooting and all round use.

Think I got a good deal?





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

My first D40 brand-new was nearly $600 after taxes; that was in 2007 or so - $157 is pretty cheap and the D40 is a good camera for an entry-level one.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I have a Nikon D80 as well, Bought it as an open box last year.
I just needed a second camera to kick around with for my DX lenses.

Love the 1/500 sec flash sync on this camera, That's a nice surprise.
Having the ability to shoot in RAW is great as well.

The LCD hard plastic screen protectors are really hard to find for this camera,
I have one on my Nikon D80, Managed to find the hard plastic D40 cover on Amazon.
Nikon stopped making the accessories for these camera's, Hard to find new old stock.
Glad I was able to find the hard plastic monitor cover, I want to keep the LCD pristine.


----------

